# Bleaching Sycamore



## AndyBoyd (7 Jan 2005)

I am making some cupboard doors from ripple sycamore (well luckily I discovered the ripple when dimensioning the waney boards), and they will be place in a narrow hallway that is a little dark, so the whiter they are the brighter the place will look and the further back they will seem - that's my wife's logic who is much better as these things than I am, so I listen and do likewise.

The question is how to make the sycamore whiter, bleach I guess?
But how do you do it?
A rag with domestic bleach and see how it goes, then a little more, then a little more till the white is just right, then wash it out with water?
Or do I need some industrial strength stuff - if so where does one procure such stuff etc etc

Or is lime waxing the way to go?

Once again thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## jasonB (7 Jan 2005)

You could try this, not used it myself.

http://www.rustins.co.uk/WBleach.html

Jason


----------



## Cutting Crew (7 Jan 2005)

Hello Andy,

I use the Rustin's bleach a lot on wet turned sycamore, using colour in my work I like to start off with as white an item as possible.

Simple, easy to follow instructions on the packs, "works for me" as they say.

Regards....CC


----------



## AndyBoyd (9 Jan 2005)

Great guys, I 've just ordered some - I'll keep you posted on the results


----------

